# Vivarium Plans



## the_viper (Aug 18, 2010)

I have PDF plans for 3'x2'x2 , 4'x18"x18" , 4'x2'x2' , 6'x2'x2' vivs I can email to anyone that needs them


----------



## Bigsteviet (May 21, 2011)

I'm about to start a 4x2x2 viv so plans would be much appreciated


----------



## lfields85 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi
I'm interested in the 6x2x2 
Many thanks


----------



## the_viper (Aug 18, 2010)

Bigsteviet said:


> I'm about to start a 4x2x2 viv so plans would be much appreciated


Sent


----------



## the_viper (Aug 18, 2010)

lfields85 said:


> Hi
> I'm interested in the 6x2x2
> Many thanks



Sent :2thumb:


----------



## burbidgetodd (Aug 19, 2011)

could i get the plans for the 6'x2'x2' please


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

the_viper said:


> I have PDF plans for 3'x2'x2 , 4'x18"x18" , 4'x2'x2' , 6'x2'x2' vivs I can email to anyone that needs them


Any chance of the 3 footer please?


----------



## the_viper (Aug 18, 2010)

Whosthedaddy said:


> Any chance of the 3 footer please?


Emailed the plans to you mate


----------



## the_viper (Aug 18, 2010)

burbidgetodd said:


> could i get the plans for the 6'x2'x2' please



On its way


----------



## burbidgetodd (Aug 19, 2011)

thank you


----------



## Beardy_C (Feb 9, 2010)

Can I get the plans for a 3x2x2 please.

[email protected]

Thanks


----------



## ffaddie (Mar 12, 2012)

the_viper said:


> I have PDF plans for 3'x2'x2 , 4'x18"x18" , 4'x2'x2' , 6'x2'x2' vivs I can email to anyone that needs them


Can i get the plans for the 4x2x2 please mate, planning another setup and looking for any ideas. TIA

[email protected]


----------



## Jimmy P (Mar 14, 2012)

Please could you email me the 6'x2'x2' plans please - [email protected]


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

ffaddie said:


> Can i get the plans for the 4x2x2 please mate, planning another setup and looking for any ideas. TIA
> 
> [email protected]





Jimmy P said:


> Please could you email me the 6'x2'x2' plans please - [email protected]


this thread's last post is sept last year, so your prob be better pm'ing him as he may not check this that often


----------



## jerry (Mar 10, 2012)

*viv plans*

please sendme plans 4 the 6x2 mate if you can thanks


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

jerry said:


> please sendme plans 4 the 6x2 mate if you can thanks


i'm guessing you didnt notice this....


ch4dg said:


> this thread's last post is sept last year, so your prob be better pm'ing him as he may not check this that often


....
and even since that post the op still hasnt replied to this thread


----------



## the_viper (Aug 18, 2010)

Lost this post for a while, pm me an email address if theres any you want


----------



## raymondsbaker (Oct 4, 2012)

*Viv plans*

Hi
i am going to be building 3 4x2x2 viv so plans would be much appreciated.


----------



## almond1998 (Feb 6, 2012)

can i have the 4x2x2 please


----------



## c_1993 (Jun 10, 2011)

Could I have plans for the 6x2x2 please?

Thanks


----------



## the_viper (Aug 18, 2010)

Sent yours almond, could you other guys message me an email address please


----------



## jpdizzle (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi. Can I get the 3 and 4 foot please. Many thanks

[email protected]


----------



## JPalmer (Jul 7, 2012)

I'd love the set for refrance but into the 6x2x2 as its the first on the list! 
[email protected]
Thanks very much!


----------



## krismorris (Apr 13, 2010)

Any chance of the 4x2x2 plans please.

[email protected]


----------



## BrianB (Oct 2, 2012)

Can i have some for the 4x2x2 as well please
[email protected]

Many Thanks


----------



## Craigpaterson (Sep 30, 2012)

any chance of the 3footer and 4footer plans mate thanks much

[email protected]

: victory:


----------



## ryanking045 (Jun 20, 2010)

hi, could i get the 4x2x2 and 6x2x2 plans please, many thanks
[email protected]


----------



## ukball (Jul 24, 2012)

Hello, could I please get the 4x2x2 plans 

would be much appreciated 

cheers 

[email protected]


----------



## dave2034 (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi me too please plans for all 3 I would be very greatful to [email protected]


----------



## Buckles (Apr 15, 2012)

could i have all 3 plans please  its [email protected]

Cheers


----------



## dave2034 (Jan 28, 2011)

Still haven't got mine was really hoping to start making the viv this week end oh we'll


----------



## the_viper (Aug 18, 2010)

Sorry for any delays I am abroad now and don't get on internet as much as I was in the UK, all asked for have been sent upto this point


----------



## littlehelen (Nov 5, 2008)

Could I have the 6x2x2 plans please when you get a minute 

[email protected]


----------



## the_viper (Aug 18, 2010)

Sent them to you Helen, good luck if you give them a go let me see the results


----------



## littlehelen (Nov 5, 2008)

Thankyou very much


----------



## bhayward (Feb 25, 2012)

could I have the 3ft plans please..
I'll pm email


----------



## the_viper (Aug 18, 2010)

Sent to you bhayward let me know if you give them a go


----------



## Diamondback (Aug 29, 2009)

Plans for three and four foot would help me greatly


----------



## ayrton (Apr 22, 2012)

I sent you a pm :2thumb:

Thanks. Ayrton


----------



## the_viper (Aug 18, 2010)

ayrton said:


> I sent you a pm :2thumb:
> 
> Thanks. Ayrton


On their way to you, let me know how you get on


----------



## the_viper (Aug 18, 2010)

Diamondback said:


> Plans for three and four foot would help me greatly


Could you please PM your email address and I will send them to you


----------



## ukball (Jul 24, 2012)

could I get 3ft plans please 

[email protected]


----------



## the_viper (Aug 18, 2010)

Sent ukball


----------



## ayrton (Apr 22, 2012)

I have got mine thank you very much I will post pics when i have done :2thumb::no1:

Thanks. Ayrton


----------



## Ratamahata (Oct 16, 2012)

might i have the plans for 4x1.5x1.5.

gna make a mod for it to fit where i need it


----------



## Jkj408 (Jan 21, 2013)

*plans*

please could i have the 4'x2'x2' plans thank you :blush:


----------



## toml19 (Jan 26, 2013)

6x2x2 pls if possible


----------



## regtuck (Oct 7, 2012)

the_viper said:


> I have PDF plans for 3'x2'x2 , 4'x18"x18" , 4'x2'x2' , 6'x2'x2' vivs I can email to anyone that needs them


If the offer is still running I would really like the 4' x 2' x 2' plans please. My beardie deserves better than the 3' she was rescued in.
Many thanks Reg
My email [email protected]


----------



## kitech (Jul 9, 2011)

I'd like the 3x2x2, 4x2x2 and 6x2x2 please 

Cheers
[email protected]


----------



## TangoCan (Mar 14, 2013)

Ill take a 3 footer for 75, Alex.


----------



## the_viper (Aug 18, 2010)

They aren't vivs Alex just plans by email to make your own


----------



## haziflad (Jan 12, 2010)

Any chance of the 4ft and 3ft plans please.

Regards

Andy

sent from my electronic fandango


----------



## the_viper (Aug 18, 2010)

No probs just drop me your email in a pm


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

May I have a copy of the whole set please? Will pm email..  thank you.. 

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## the_viper (Aug 18, 2010)

Sent Vukic let me know how you get on.


----------



## csjstokes (Apr 28, 2013)

*viv plans*

hi. Im interested in the 4'x2'x2' plans. Can you please send them to my email? [email protected]

thank you!


----------



## the_viper (Aug 18, 2010)

email on the way csjstokes


----------



## kirkky (May 19, 2013)

*plans*

hi there i am looking to build vivs for at home could u send me the plans u have thank you


----------



## Jono2411 (Feb 10, 2009)

I would love a set of plans please?  
Email: [email protected]

Many thanks.
Jon

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## the_viper (Aug 18, 2010)

email on it's way Jono


----------



## rhys_d (Apr 17, 2012)

Any chance you could send the 3 and 4 footers to me please? [email protected] :no1:


----------



## GeckoHome (Aug 15, 2013)

Hiya bud,

3x2, 4x18" & 4x2 if you could please?

Cheers


----------



## vkiss (Nov 15, 2013)

Any chance of the 4x2x2 plans [email protected]:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## nolan1977 (Nov 2, 2013)

could I have the plans for all 3 please :flrt:

[email protected]


----------



## the_viper (Aug 18, 2010)

vkiss said:


> Any chance of the 4x2x2 plans [email protected]:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


Sent


----------



## the_viper (Aug 18, 2010)

nolan1977 said:


> could I have the plans for all 3 please :flrt:
> 
> [email protected]


Sent


----------



## winters2013 (Jul 3, 2013)

could you send me the mdf plans for the 3x2x2 please


----------



## nolan1977 (Nov 2, 2013)

would you mind sending me the plans again please I think that I may have deleted them as I cant find them, Im a dumb ass I know.:whip::bash: Many thanks

Nolan

[email protected]


----------



## the_viper (Aug 18, 2010)

Sent again Nolan lol


----------



## nolan1977 (Nov 2, 2013)

Thanks mate


----------



## naughtyboy (May 27, 2012)

hi could i have plans for 4x18 pls?
cheers


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Would like the plans for the 6x2x2 if you're still doing this please


----------



## jetsmart1 (Feb 7, 2011)

Would appreciate 4x2x2 and 6x2x2 plans to see if i do mine same way or if i could be doing it better


----------



## the_viper (Aug 18, 2010)

Send your email over and i will email them


----------



## saisaac (Nov 22, 2013)

I would love the plans!


----------



## EngineerAndy (Sep 24, 2015)

Bigsteviet said:


> I'm about to start a 4x2x2 viv so plans would be much appreciated


I have a 5 foot corn snake what size vivarium would you recommend and could you send me those plans.
Thanks


----------

